# 55gal journal. Big changes. New photos 6/10/08.



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Well I bought some manzanita off the swap-n-shop here, so I wanted to wait until I got it in the mail to begin THE trim. So here's some pics of my jungle before the trim:










Yes I know the fishes have fun hiding from me...










then we began to trim...










and we trimmed some more...



















All in all, a lot of aching back, a number of experlatives and a 75% H20 change...I'm somewhat satisfied. The HM in some places was yellowed due to lack of light, but I expect a pretty full recovery. I've cranked the co2 up some for a few days to recessitate the not-so-healthy plants, so I've just got to wait.

Comments and critiques please. And I Still have one bag of HM for sale if anyone wants it. $10 shipped pm me.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## octopus44 (Apr 23, 2007)

Brilliant! I love it. I think that is the most HM that I have ever seen.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Yes, I filled 12 ziplock bags about 3/4 full. I have sold most of it, but at $10 per bag shipped, I only make about 3 bucks.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

wow its a huge improvment

yeah HM can get pretty invasive if unattended.


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice tank! What size of manzanita package did you buy? Is that a large? I'm thinking about getting one. What is the trick to get it to stay down where you want it in the substrate? Also, I understand that this stuff has to be boiled and then soaked for a few weeks to get it to "sink". Is this all true?

I love the pic with the tetras swimming in a line around your centerpiece!


----------



## NATURE AQUARIUM (Dec 16, 2007)

Two Thumbs up:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looks Great!!!


----------



## mrbman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

very nice! I really like the island look surrounded by green. well done.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Well honestly, I'm lazy, so I didn't boil it, it had been sundried for a while before they shipped it to me... Originally, I had the old driftwood lower in the center, so I went to petsmart and bought a big bag of plain black gravel and poured it in the center. Then I basically stuffed the branches in as I envisioned them(pretty much how they are in the pics). Then I placed the granite where I wanted it, and finally placed the java ferns and anbias where they are. The ferns and anubias dont need much of a substrate, so I put some fert tabs around where I wanted roots to grow. Its all really pretty simple. The key is to get driftwood that's branchy, and rocks that all look the same, then just stick them in there artistically. I have used driftwoods of all sorts for about 2 years now, and they all do pretty much the same, dry them, then just shove them in the gravel. Never had any problems.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Oh yeah! Almost forgot why I posted this here... Thanks all ya'll for the complements, still need critiques though.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

its going to look nice once the hm fills in a little more


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Wow that looks pretty nice! I do see one problem though. I would guess that you are going to loose your rock work once the HM fills back in. Overall nice work though.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

I got a medium package. If I can find the seller's name, I'll let you know. 

Yes the rockwork looks good now, but it is very possible thet the HM will try to overgrow it, so hopefully I'll keep a better eye on it this time.

It appears I have sold every one of my packages of HM! Thanks guys. I'll put some more for sale in a month or so when I do another trim.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

thank a great tank!!! How big your tank on the left?

What type of fish do you keep in your 55 gallon?


----------



## jen0910 (Jan 13, 2008)

It looks very good.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

tank on left is 20high housing glowlight tetras, SAE, ottos, and RCS. The 55 houses serpae tetras, emerald corydoras, SAE, chinese algae eaters, the algae eaters are all very skinny...i have to suplement with algae wafers.


----------



## tacks (Jun 19, 2006)

A real nice job, like the look of the tank a lot. Ed


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

ok so the Hm is becoming more of a pain, and the color is not "green" enough for me. So I was planning on replacing the HM with glosso and using Dwarf hairgrass in the back and letting them mingle some to create a consistently lower foreground. what do you guys suggest?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

nice tank


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

yeah...its alright...but I need to clean the glass and get everything manicured better.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

I think its amazing personally, the change to glosso is a big step though, that plant was like a weed for me, turned my hc to mush and steadily chewed its way through my E Tennelus.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

I think the hardscape is amazing, the idea of a separate island in the middle


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

This thing is beautiful! Don't change a thing!!!


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Well I took one last picture before a major rescape. I decided to cut to the chase and go ahead and get rid of the HM and Java Ferns because they were too big for the tank in the long run.

Here is the final incarnation of that scape before I put it to rest:









Then I took some ADA tanks and tried to incorporate them as best as possible in a way that was not copying. Obviously the most influential one was the ADA 2007 winner.

So I guess you all want to see the tank... 

FTS:










Left Side:









Right Side:









Looking Longways From Left Side:









Longways From Right Side:









Closeup of Gloss Fore-Ground:









Closeup of Rotala indica:









Left Side(there is an open spot there for rotala colorata)









Anubias:









From Above:

Left:









Right:









As Always comments and critiques welcome. Actually... Critiques wanted...I know I critique it until all hours of the a.m.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Very nice- I really really like the new "do"!!


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Super Sweet!!!

How do you find the Glosso to deal with? Is it controllable or is it a monster?


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

I like the glosso, but that is only 2 weeks worth. I'm hoping that I can just trim it every couple of weeks once it is filled in. It is pretty good in my opinion, better(easier) than HC, HM, or Riccia.


----------



## riverrat (Jul 14, 2005)

Looks great Rountreesj!!

You have been cranking out the reproduction of the Rotala green looks like. Nice job. Blyxa looks great to. I like your rock and wood placement. Only piece of wood I am not sure about is the top right. I almost think it would look better if you leaned it to the front glass so it not look so straight up and down from the front. Then again once that mass of plants grows into a nice bush this will probably be covered and look great.


Can't wait to see this grow in. Good job!

Dave


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

yes The top right is a little out of place, but I think the rotala indica will form a nice bush around the vertical part and it will look better. But either way, I plan on getting a few more pieces of manzanita as the funds allow.

yeah it still needs to grow in and mature a good bit.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

*Update...*

Just some updated pics. everything is basically the same. I did take out the far right piece of driftwood. hoping the back corners will fill in more.

full shot:

















few left end shots:

















few right end shots:

















I realized that my camera was over saturating the pics...so all of these are a little more accurate on the color end of things.

an angled shot:









above shots:

left:









right:









as always comments and critiques wanted.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

oh yeah... just a trick for a lot of you rena xp guys and gals out there...you can just cover that ugly blue intake with black electrical tape as you can see in my pics...it's much better on the eyes.


----------



## BigPaul (Jul 16, 2007)

Just have to say beautiful tank! It has a ton of depth for a 55.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Shoot I can't give you 5 stars again or I'd do it... LOL 

I really love this tank!


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

thanks paul: I tried very hard to give it depth...it has a substrate depth of close to 9in. in the back and the rocks are stacked on top of each other to give it a since of mid ground without using too much space. I hope to get the plants to the suface if possible...we'll see.

lauraleellbp: thanks for the compliment! I have been working hard to improve it daily...hopefully it will be show worthy sometime soon.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

i have to say. it looks better than the ada winners because you made it simple but sheik.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Great tank! Any thoughts on using moss?


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow quite a transformation!!! Great looking tank! What kind of rocks are those?

THanks for sharing!!


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

thanks guys!

Fishscale: Yes I have tries moss, however I have 5 SAE's so they just devour it. I would like to use some fizzidens as they seem to leave it alone, but alas I it is not cheap. I plan on getting more needle leaf java ferns to add some contrasting color/texture soon.

EdTheEdge: the rocks I am using are common granite found near any fresh road or bridge site. So essentially free rocks that are all the same color and texture.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

are u sure thats ur tank

its beautiful totally different from ur last scape. i give it 2 thumbs uproud: roud:


----------



## Reepicheep (Mar 21, 2008)

Very very cool! Inspiration to all us 55 owners..


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words everyone!

Resowner92: Yes it IS my tank, and it is quite different from the last scape. But it's the same tank. 

Reepicheep: Thank you! and I do hope that this is helpfull for all with skinny tanks. I've found that the only way to create a sense of depth in this tank is to use the height and terrace each area. this gives the impression that things are farther back, but they are really just higher up.

I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Raimeiken (May 20, 2004)

That's sweet! I like the positioning of the driftwoods a lot. And I'll have to try do what you did to your intake tube! thats a great idea. 

How much light you got running on that tank? Oh and what you're fert schedule? and water parameters?


----------



## rasetsu (Oct 11, 2007)

That's hot.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Lighting: 4x32watt 6500K T8 8hrs, 3x32watt 6500K T8 4hrs. 
I would love to get some 8000K T8 bulbs, but I don't think they make them...

Ferts: 
50% water change each week 
½ teaspoon KNO3 three times a week 
¼ teaspoon K2SO4 three times a week
1/8th teaspoon KH2PO4 three times a week
Micros twice a week
Iron twice a week

ph6.5-6.0
gh-kh-unknown


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

The new scape looks fantastic, take pride in what you made, it's not an easy thing to do!


Edit: after looking over it again, it's easily the nicest 55 I've seen :thumbsup:


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow man! It doesn't have that "tall and skinny 55" look to it. Glosso is looking great...

..._Everything_ is looking great!


----------



## Raimeiken (May 20, 2004)

rountreesj said:


> Lighting: 4x32watt 6500K T8 8hrs, 3x32watt 6500K T8 4hrs.
> I would love to get some 8000K T8 bulbs, but I don't think they make them...
> 
> Ferts:
> ...


actually they do sell 8000k T-8s. I just got two of them over my 50gal. I got them at bigalsonline.com

Do you get any algae problems in your tank, like GSA?

I got way less light than you but Im having problems with it. It keeps coming back  My lighting period is the same as yours, I've upped the phophate dosage two 1/4 tsp every other day and the Co2 is at 30ppm. I dunno what else I can do to get rid of it.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Dr.F&S carries 8000k and 9325k T8s :thumbsup:


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Wow this tank has come a long ways. I am way impressed!!


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

rountreesj
very clean tank, don't you have problems feeding those 3 SAEs there since there's no algae?


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

thanks for the compliments guys!

yesss! I can get 8000K T8's! What do you guys think about 3x 8000K T8 and 4 6500K T8?

Raimeiken: Yes I do get GSA after a few weeks. I just clean all of the glass every other water change or so. My anubias has some on the older leaves, but that's because I had bad GSA after the rescape because I reduced so much plant mass for a while. The key to keep GSA in check is to do frequent water changes, keep ferts in check, and shade the slow growers. If you clean the glass more often, the GSA growth is slower. it grows exponentially, once the glass gets a few spots, it gets a better grip basically, then it just goes crazy.

Wingssldc: Yes it has come a long way. You don't even know. I have only posted pics of the last three scapes essentially. It has evolved from a plastic plants tank since July of 06.

Ikuzo: the SAE's have trouble finding algae... so I've noticed that during feeding time, they eat at the surface along with the serpaes. They also get algae wafers every now and then.

Whew... oh and If anyone has any NEEDLE leaf java ferns, I would love to trade with you.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i'd be happy to give you if we're not seperated halfway around the world 
i thought it would be nice to plant them between the wood lol.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

thanks for the thougt anyways...

I was thinking that exactly. I would like some to put some needle leaf ferns behind the driftwood on the left and above the anubias on the right.

I can always get some ferns off ebay...just takes a while to get them here.

Oh and I'll be doing another trim soon, so look for some rotalas on the swap-n'-shop in the next week or so.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Weekly update:

FTS is all for now









I took the back left piece of driftwood out, I rearranged the driftwood on the right, and I trimmed the rotala sp. green. It's finally beginning to show the "V" shape I want.

As always, suggestions wanted.

Thanks--Stephen


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I really really like the way it's all growing in and shaping up- you have some serious talent! :thumbsup:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Let me know the next time you do a big trim
Looking very nice.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

Whats your stocking list for fish right now?


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Thank you Laura! It still needs some work though.

Fauna:
11 x Hyphessobrycon eques (Serpae Tetra)
5 x Crossocheilus siamensis (SAE)
3 x Corydoras aeneus (Emerald Cory)
2 x Gyrinocheilus aymonieri (Chinese algae Eater)

I plan on geting about 5-10 more Serpae Tetras in the next month or so.

I was planning on selling some plants this week, but someone asked for the sp. green in specific, so just trimmed it. the corners will be trimmed next and the blyxa. 

I need some needle leaf fern, so if anyone wants to trade, I can trade rotalas, anubias, blyxa, or glosso.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

How much needle leaf you need, I have some..


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

How much you got? I need enough to fill the area on the left behind the driftwood/in front of the rotala colorata, and I need some to go above the anubias on the right, in front of the rotala indica.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

How about I just send you what I can..


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

ok...pm me with what you have and price/trade.


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

I can't say much that hasn't been said. The tank looks great man. Awesome job with creating the depth... now I just gotta find a bridge site.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm thinking about changing the background color to white. Or what do you guys use for black backgrounds, mine is black poster board, but that is actually dark gray. Suggestions please...

Thanks--Stephen


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Update FTS:








It's filled in nicely in the middle. That is about the look I'm going for in the final shot, but the back corners were planted later, so they need to fill in quite a bit more. I plan on doing a trim on the rotalas tonight... so check the swap-n-shop for lots of sp. green, rotundifolia, and possibly a few stems of indica.

Comments and critiques always welcome!--Thanks--Stephen


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Some pics of driftwood at "Driftwood Beach"









































And an alligator we saw when we rode by on our 4-seater bike...!









Chears--Stephen


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Dude...that tank is absolutly sweet. Nice job!!


----------



## mrbman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

rountreesj said:


> I'm thinking about changing the background color to white. Or what do you guys use for black backgrounds, mine is black poster board, but that is actually dark gray. Suggestions please...
> 
> Thanks--Stephen


I like black background but white would probably work as well. 

I use that black glossy film that you buy at the fish store as a background on my 55G tank. It's on rolls and you buy it by the foot. I use it in conjunction with "sea clear". Sea clear is basically just an oil that goes in between the background and the glass to make it stick. Seems to work well for my application.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Now if any of us had a tank big enough for those trees!!!


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

those are huge. did you take some small ones?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

wow that is an amazing tank, it will be godly when the corners get nice and bush and full. dont you dare get an algae bloom in that tank.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

absolutely spectacular, love it! I also would love some of that sp green... *hint hint*


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

I'll have to check into the background options.

Thanks guys...I am trying to trim it often to keep the bushy effect, and to allow all of the stems to be the same density.

No I couldn't bring any back driftwood back because even the smallest pieces are suctioned into the sand. I even brought a saw to cut some pieces off, but the ranger saw me and flipped out...so only pictures to drool over. That beach was a 2-3 mile stretch of driftwood, but it was all huge fallen trees and stuff.

Cmlarcy and Orlando have first dibbs on the rotalas when they go on swap-n-shop, but there will be plenty to go around if you know what I mean...And open to any NEEDLE LEAF ferns for trade!

That's it for now...time to go trim...

Oh yeah...the water is a tad murky, but I have a 9watt gamma uv sterilizer if it gets too bad... hate to put it back on though...we'll see

Later--Stephen


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Trim done! Check the swap-n-shop for plants.

Thanks--Stephen


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

I thought u put some plants on the swap n' shop?!?!?


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

I did put some on the swap-n-shop, but I already told orlando and cmlarcy they had fist dibs and they took them all. BUT have no fear... I shall have more in about 2 weeks and they should both have enough to last a lifetime!!!!

I do feel kinda bad though cause I did post on the swap-n-shop and then had to renig basically. Sorry..<]

After trim FTS:









Thanks--Stephen


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

I love this tank...... If I could get my platys to stop reproducing in my 55Gal I would have to invite you to ATL for dinner and for dessert you could rescape it for me. LOL 

Just playing (unless you want to do that) No, for real Keep up the good work.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

amazing, stunning, what else more is there to say?! It's near perfect!


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

That's one of the better 55s I've seen. Congrats!

Try and work on the photography next.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

cheah...! my photography sucks! But its tough because my camera is not too god and My bed is like 3 feet from the tank, so I can't use a tripod.

what's a good camera to use...All my pics just come out blurry and over-exposed.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

A tripod on a bed is still better than handheld - better yet you could put 2 of the three legs on the floor at an angle up onto the bed. 

You don't have a manual mode or exposure compensation control? Nearly all cameras have the latter. Also, you'll want to manually set the white balance if you can. "Auto" works about never on aquariums.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

I will try and get the exposure settings... I need a tripod anyways, I'll get one.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

That tank is incredible. I have never been able to get a decent scape. I just dont have what it takes I guess. I am a plant farmer. 

That is a job well done.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

I am not that spectacular at scaping.

I just do a few basic things...

I look at a scape I like and try to get the same plant selection and similar scape idea.

then I slope the substate a ton...this is what gives it so much depth I think.
I trim often to keep the desired shape...I read somewhere to trim very sharp angles and the plants will soften the edges when they grow in...thus, If I want my rotalas to grow in in a curve, I trim it at a straight slant...

Soon I will show all of you guys something I thought of the other day to increase the depth...it will blow your mind!!!!:eek5: :eek5: :eek5: :icon_eek: :icon_eek:


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

rountreesj said:


> Soon I will show all of you guys something I thought of the other day to increase the depth...it will blow your mind!!!!:eek5: :eek5: :eek5: :icon_eek: :icon_eek:


come on come on!! share!! I need my mind blown NOW!! :smile:


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

3D Glasses?


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Tank is looking very nice!!



rountreesj said:


> Soon I will show all of you guys something I thought of the other day to increase the depth...it will blow your mind!!!!:eek5: :eek5: :eek5: :icon_eek: :icon_eek:


Will we be able to pass a drug test afterwards?


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

welllllll...i do have experience growing other ...land herb...er plants...naw jk. i already told CmLaracy...maybe he'll spill the beans. It ,ay not work...but I;ve got to try it. Soon I will post some hardware pics and tell you about the idea...but I got to get photos first.

Cheers...

I have thought of putting a mirror on the back of the tank, but that's not the new idea...


----------



## CAN_chic (Jan 21, 2008)

wow a mirror! I think that would look very sweet!


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

i just read all the thread and i loveeee ur tank. its amazing. im so jealous of u and cmlaracy you guys have amazing tanks


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

just keep trying and get advice from the pros...i.e. people better than me...and Cmlaracy...although I like to think at times I'm a pro...only Amano is a pro....


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

New pics. Hopefully a little better quality. Not much growth, just different photography. Here's four FTS:

































Critique the photography please...but critique the tank as well.

Thanks--Stephen


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Yeah and get this guys...the head gasket blew on my car! Thant's at least $1000 I could have spent on my fish! This Sucks!!!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

rountreesj said:


> Yeah and get this guys...the head gasket blew on my car! Thant's at least $1000 I could have spent on my fish! This Sucks!!!


Oh wow that sucks!

The third one is amazing. Use that one. The scape is just mind-blowing. Every time I see this I go "how the !&$# did he do that will 12" depth?!?!?!"

One amazing feat of aquascaping! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CAN_chic (Jan 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your car. I know what its like, mine did that too awhile ago.

Referring to the pictures, the second is my favourite. Nice and light to see detail but great contrast. And great tank as well!!


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Hey nice pictures. Growing a sweet tank is only half the battle. The other half is figuring out how to take a decent picture of it. 

I personally like the 3rd one the best. I don't really know why but I figured I would throw that out there for you.

Edit: That bites about our car. I figure if you put less than $200 bucks a month into a car then you are a head of buying a new/new used one. Best of luck!


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the input! You guys don't think the first three show too much yellow?

The head gasket...Well it's a common problem with my car. And I cruise around at 120mph, so it puts a lot of strain on the engine I suppose... I've already put 2 other head gaskets on it and replaced the engine and tranny once(well I've only had to replace one, it was blown when we got it...fixed it... and my sister ran it with no oil:icon_evil idiot...replaced engine and tranny...then thermostat stuck on me and KABOOM...then fixed and 120 blows it again). All in all though, it does good for a $1000 car. I've only put about $1000-$2000 in it over the past 2 years!

Yeah I know you guys are not feeling at all bad for me now...I do it to myself! I just need to grow up and take better care of my car.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Ive blown up a few cars and bikes, and boats. Those days are over.
As for your tank, I have no words. Just awesome man......


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks Orlando! You'll get the next grown-in shot for your web page...


----------



## orion2001 (Mar 15, 2008)

Amazing scape! I like the 3rd one too. I do feel that the blyxa on the left seems a little out of place. The texture seems a little out of place in the tank. I don't know if it's just me who feels like that. Anyways this is just outstanding. I don't think I'll ever manage something so pretty!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

orion2001 said:


> Amazing scape! I like the 3rd one too. I do feel that the blyxa on the left seems a little out of place. The texture seems a little out of place in the tank. I don't know if it's just me who feels like that. Anyways this is just outstanding. I don't think I'll ever manage something so pretty!



Really?!? I think it blends well and ties the sides into the soft transition into the "V". 

I think the 3rd is your best, but I am not far off on the fourth. The third is the most clear though.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

What a gorgeous tank! Do you trim it to have the shape it does?


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

> Amazing scape! I like the 3rd one too. I do feel that the blyxa on the left seems a little out of place. The texture seems a little out of place in the tank. I don't know if it's just me who feels like that. Anyways this is just outstanding. I don't think I'll ever manage something so pretty!


Yes I have had second thoughts about the blyxa...depending on how many needle leaf ferns I can get in the future, I may try to replace the blyxa. Or I may try something else there...it just gets a little too big and is not quite proportioned for the rest of the scape. But we'll see.



> What a gorgeous tank! Do you trim it to have the shape it does?


 Yes I do trim it very often. I have already trimmed it about 4 times and will perform a few more before the desired shape is reached, but the middle is trimmed at the same height every time. I tri to trim very sharp lines and the soften as the new growth appears.

Thanks for your comments and critiques everyone.

I did'nt do those quotes right, but I don't know how to fix it...


----------



## NstyN8 (May 9, 2008)

rountreesj said:


> Thanks everyone for the input! You guys don't think the first three show too much yellow?
> 
> The head gasket...Well it's a common problem with my car. And I cruise around at 120mph, so it puts a lot of strain on the engine I suppose... I've already put 2 other head gaskets on it and replaced the engine and tranny once(well I've only had to replace one, it was blown when we got it...fixed it... and my sister ran it with no oil:icon_evil idiot...replaced engine and tranny...then thermostat stuck on me and KABOOM...then fixed and 120 blows it again). All in all though, it does good for a $1000 car. I've only put about $1000-$2000 in it over the past 2 years!
> 
> Yeah I know you guys are not feeling at all bad for me now...I do it to myself! I just need to grow up and take better care of my car.


Been there...That sucks! It's not an Eagle Talon is it?


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

No...not a falcoln...It's a 7M-GE inline 6 in a toyota cressida...it's the same engine that's in the early 90's supra...and it is fast, but notorious for head gasket problems. All in all it is a great car...but I do know to plan on a blown head gasket once every couple of years if I drive it "Hard". The problem is that the Japanese manufacturers said 57 foot-pounds of torque on the head bolts, and it should be about 85-90 foot-pounds. So I think that may be the underlying problem with the "Blowing".


----------



## mrbman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Does that use a MLS head gasket? if not, it would probably help. I would say that flogging your car constantly is not really a recipe for longevity though. 

I like your first and second photos best. the other ones seem too dark for my taste.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

I've read online that it is THE problem with this engine as 90% of people have to have it replaced. Everyone says to get the geniuine toyota gasket set is the only one to use. And yes I do plan on driving more responsibly after this gasket is fixed...


----------



## octopus44 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very impressive tank! I like the second and third pics the best. The last one is a little too dark. Are you going to enter this into the ADA competition coming up?


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

^ I didn't think I could as it is not an ADA tank and it has no ADA equipment... or can I?... Do you guys think it is really ADA worthy, or AGA worthy... if so, got to be worth a try...it would be a great entry for my first tank I think.


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

You're tank is definitely worthy of AGA entry; have you seen some of the crap that's been submitted in the past? Jeesh....you'd think they would have some higher standards! I say go for it: what's the worst that could happen? Some good feedback from some experienced aquascapers?


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

^This is true... I'll give it a shot. Do Ya'll know when the deadlines are for ADA and AGA?


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

rountreesj said:


> I do plan on driving more responsibly after this gasket is fixed...


Heh, I've said that before. The only thing that's slowed me down is buying a car with a speed governor at 105


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

well I'm gonna fix it and sell it...so maybe I'll get a slower car...


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Updates anyone?...

FTS Tungsten setting on camera








another same setting








another different color I think...









last one is a tad yellow, but i think better than the tungsten...

Lets try a mix...









Comments critiques welcome...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I think I like the yellow one best, actually... the reds come out better in that one.

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

What should I say that I haven't said already? SPECTACULAR


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

you could definitely enter. i like your tank better then i do some of the winning tanks (and im totally serious and honest about that). 

i like the yellow one best too. the others look like you have an actinic light over them (which actually looks good on some tanks if its 25%, but yours just comes out way too blue).


----------



## white-worms (Jun 12, 2008)

WOW, how on earth did you get your plants to grow so much and so well like that. You could make a small fortune and ebay selling them as bunches


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Ok guys I just did some research and I'm thinking about getting 2 t5 fixtures that have 4x54 watt bulbs each...that would be 432 watts over a 55, nearly 9wpg!!!! and I can get them both for about $350...whatcha think...? And I dont think it would run much hotter than the 7 t8's I got now...


----------



## white-worms (Jun 12, 2008)

Well I've had lots of lighting in the past for various setups before T5 lighting came out. On this new Aqua One 6ft tank I bought, it comes with T5 lighting. as standard. And to be honest I'm amazed at the light output for wattage of the tubes. In fact the hood houses 8 tubes, but only 4 of them are white T5 lights. 2X30 and 2X25 watts. (one row at the back, and one row front). And the light they give of is really powerfull. Compared to when I used to use 8 white titans in the old days.

The other 4 tubes are same wattage and T5 lighting. But they give off a pink/white light (not pure white) like the other 4 tubes do.

I'd say go with T5 lighting, plus they use less power as well, so there cheaper to run. And they claim they give of less heat as well.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

To get such bushy growth, I trim often and it grows in thick...


----------



## white-worms (Jun 12, 2008)

I have a discus tank 6ft. I have plants in it and have my spray-bar so it points upwards to give a little surface movement to help aerate (82.5 degrees). Am I wasting my time trying to grow the plants if I create any surface movement at all?

Because I could change it to stop surface movement, but I'm concerned the plants alone could not oxygenate a tank at 82.5 degrees enough for the fish to breath enough.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Very pretty tank. I love the designs with few plant types, but nice shapes and balance.


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

rountreesj said:


> To get such bushy growth, I trim often and it grows in thick...


it's like "topping" terrestrial plants...


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

well aeration is not the key here...you can have surface agitation,but you would just have to add massive amounts of co2...I've never kept a tank that warm, so not sure how the plants and fish would do without the agitation... you could try it for a day or two and see how they react, although they are a lil' expensive to "test"


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

I'd say go with just one of those fixtures, no need for two. 4.5 wpg of t5 is more like 6.3 wpg of t8. You'd have a lot more than 9wpg if you used two. Stick with one, it will be MORE than enough. Two would be ludicrous lol


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

yeah one will do


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Yeah...but they don't have the best of reflectors, and 9wpg would just rape anyone elses light for a 55...not to worry though...I'm more worried about buying a new car right now...looking at a acura integra...haha lol! and I said I was going to go with something slower...guess I'm a plant head and a motor head...


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

rountreesj said:


> To get such bushy growth, I trim often and it grows in thick...


just a question about this since i am still trying to achieve such thick growth as that: do you just trim around the same spot, or do you trim 1 node higher each time?


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

@[email protected] said:


> do you just trim around the same spot, or do you trim 1 node higher each time?


Plant densely and let grow. Trim off top. Let it grow up and bush. Trim off top. Let it grow up and bush. You can adjust height by where you trim and how long you let it grow. You can shape by cutting up from front to back. 

This works best with fine-leaved stem plants (HM, most Rotalas, Diandra, etc.)


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

^^^exactly!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks. ill try that (sorry, i didnt notice the reply since now). hopefully i can get my rotala from looking like a wall. asain ambulia, i doubt, it doesnt like to bend its growth as much until it reaches the surface and has no choice.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey Stephen- where you been? Any updates?


----------

